# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Coronavirus patients admitted to Queens nursing home  with body bags

## Wehrwolfen

Coronavirus patients admitted to Queens nursing home 
 
with body bags


Coronavirus patients admitted to Queens nursing home â with body bags
23 Apr 2020 ~~ By Gabrielle Fonrouge, Bernadette Hogan and Bruce Golding
The first coronavirus patients admitted to a Queens nursing home under a controversial state mandate arrived along with some grim accessories  a supply of body bags, The Post has learned.

An executive at the facility  which was previously free of the deadly disease  said the bags were in the shipment of personal protective equipment received the same day the home was forced to begin treating two people discharged from hospitals with COVID-19.
My colleague noticed that one of the boxes was extremely heavy. Curious as to what could possibly be making that particular box so much heavier than the rest, he opened it, the exec told The Post Thursday.
The first two coronavirus patients were accompanied by five body bags.
Within days, three of the bags were filled with the first of 30 residents who would die there after Gov. Cuomos Health Department handed down its March 25 directive that bars nursing homes from refusing to admit medically stable coronavirus patients, the exec said.
Like clockwork, the nursing home has received five body bags a week  every week  from city officials.
Cuomo has blood on his hands. He really does. Theres no way to sugarcoat this, the health care executive added.
~~Snip~~
Its their primary responsibility like its a hospitals primary responsibility. And hospitals ran into problems, nursing homes ran into problems.
This is a national story, right? Turn on the national news any given time, and you have people saying, We cant get enough PPE, right? he added.
A member of Cuomos coronavirus task force  SUNY-Empire State College president Jim Malatras  said the state had distributed 417,000 surgical grade masks, 101,000 gowns, 85,000 face shields, 422,000 gloves and 5,000 gallons of hand sanitizer to nursing homes over the last two weeks.




Comment:
Why in the world would Cuomo order and force a Nursing Home to accept active, full blown Covid-19 patients thus exposing the elderly to the virus. This was purposely done and it caused those in the Home to ultimately die.
Emperor Cuomo, earlier today, said that its the nursing homes responsibility to keep their facilities safe....yet, hes the one sending infected patients to them.. It's like the British giving Indians Small-Pox contaminated blankets.
What really struck me, was how Fredo's brother didnt say, when asked about the big nursing home problem, in NY, something like, 
were working on a solution, together...with ....health experts/agencies....to find a solution.
Instead, and, not surprisingly, he threw the nursing homes under the bus.
It's no wonder that the numbers of dead are so high in NYC alone.... and why he's not running for President and he is not talking about his meeting with the President. 
Seems Andy's political animus toward Trump overshadowed Cuomo's logic that caused the deaths of those elderly in the Nursing home. 
Both New Jersey and New York (Blue States) require nursing homes to admit patients who have tested positive for COVID-19.
INHO, this policy constitutes mass murder.

----------

dinosaur (04-25-2020),Montana (04-25-2020),NORAD (04-26-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

This really happened?  The only rational I can think of is that NY was afraid they would run out of hospital space, and they needed the room.  It doesn't make any sense at all that Cuomo would purposely put a high risk population at risk.  That just creates more hospital demand, unless they died before they got there.

If he is actually blaming the nursing homes for inadequate care, I would think there would be a major revolt in NY by now.  Every grandma and grandpa in the nursing homes has children and grandchildren who are going to be over the top angry.

----------

Montana (04-25-2020),Wehrwolfen (04-25-2020)

----------


## Montana

> This really happened?  The only rational I can think of is that NY was afraid they would run out of hospital space, and they needed the room.  It doesn't make any sense at all that Cuomo would purposely put a high risk population at risk.  That just creates more hospital demand, unless they died before they got there.
> 
> If he is actually blaming the nursing homes for inadequate care, I would think there would be a major revolt in NY by now.  Every grandma and grandpa in the nursing homes has children and grandchildren who are going to be over the top angry.


 I heard about this a few weeks ago from a friend in up state NY. He was furious and posting on social media about it .

----------

Wehrwolfen (04-25-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

YES IT IS HAPPENING!!!   WHAT is the intent of placing covid patients in with the elderly in nursing homes...certainly not matilda cuomo's nursing home....but your mama's nursing home is a prime target.

THIS is why there are so many Cov Deaths in my area and in NYC>

PEOPLE... the same people who were pushing the russian collusion hoax are pushing the COV hoax.     DOES THAT TELL YOU ANY THING???

----------

dinosaur (04-25-2020),Montana (04-25-2020),RMNIXON (04-25-2020),Wehrwolfen (04-25-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

Interesting: You never know how a LIVING PERSON might vote. But dead people all vote democrat. Just saying.....

----------

liberal_hack (04-27-2020),Montana (04-25-2020),Wehrwolfen (04-25-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> I heard about this a few weeks ago from a friend in up state NY. He was furious and posting on social media about it .


I can imagine he was furious.  Cuomo better watch his back, grieving people sometimes don't think or act rationally, especially when there is someone to blame.

----------

Montana (04-25-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> YES IT IS HAPPENING!!!   WHAT is the intent of placing covid patients in with the elderly in nursing homes...certainly not matilda cuomo's nursing home....but your mama's nursing home is a prime target.
> 
> THIS is why there are so many Cov Deaths in my area and in NYC>
> 
> PEOPLE... the same people who were pushing the russian collusion hoax are pushing the COV hoax.     DOES THAT TELL YOU ANY THING???


It does make one think that someone is pushing a Crisis to become the Hero and be worshiped around convention time perhaps?  :Sofa:

----------

Montana (04-25-2020),Wehrwolfen (04-25-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

do you realize that @95% of all these NYC covid 19 deaths are elderly and have existing conditions?

There was NO DAMN GOOD REASON to shut this country DOWN!

----------

liberal_hack (04-27-2020)

----------


## NORAD

Well this is shameful...no this is worse than shameful.

I've heard of some nursing homes delegating and ventilating a wing in order to take hospital overflow if needed. 

That doesn't sound like the position that NY is / was in.

----------



----------


## NORAD

I googled a few of the names of the Nursing Homes  I could find.

The articles I read didn't say whether the Nursing Homes were privately owned or owned by the State.

I couldn't find an easy answer.....    :Dontknow:

----------


## msc

> Coronavirus patients admitted to Queens nursing home 
>  
> with body bags
> 
> 
> Coronavirus patients admitted to Queens nursing home â with body bags
> 23 Apr 2020 ~~ By Gabrielle Fonrouge, Bernadette Hogan and Bruce Golding
> The first coronavirus patients admitted to a Queens nursing home under a controversial state mandate arrived along with some grim accessories  a supply of body bags, The Post has learned.
> 
> ...


I knew this was happening back in March.  I was so glad that my mom came home from the rehab/nursing home facility in February.  The nursing homes are nothing like hospitals and we've pretty much known from the very start that the elderly were at risk.  How the hell does any clear thinking person believe it would be good practice to send a corvid-19 patient to a community of elderly people?  There is absolutely no excuse for this.

----------

NORAD (04-27-2020)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Well this is shameful...no this is worse than shameful.
> 
> I've heard of some nursing homes delegating and ventilating a wing in order to take hospital overflow if needed. 
> 
> That doesn't sound like the position that NY is / was in.



its looking to me that the ventilating is killing them!!   THe ventilating is sending the infection deeper into the lungs.  They're not gonna tell you that.

----------

gregonejeep (04-26-2020),NORAD (04-27-2020)

----------


## gregonejeep

The nursing homes resident's in my area are getting hit hard now with CV reportedly. When it all calms down and the lawyers get through filing large suits against them for punitive damages while bankrupting them, a person will be lucky to find a NH for their loved one. 

And why IMO, I believe in the future we will be seeing the popularity of these ADU's grow. JMO


https://accessorydwellings.org/what-...le-build-them/

----------


## Wehrwolfen

> This really happened?  The only rational I can think of is that NY was afraid they would run out of hospital space, and they needed the room.  It doesn't make any sense at all that Cuomo would purposely put a high risk population at risk.  That just creates more hospital demand, unless they died before they got there.
> If he is actually blaming the nursing homes for inadequate care, I would think there would be a major revolt in NY by now.  Every grandma and grandpa in the nursing homes has children and grandchildren who are going to be over the top angry.




~~~~~~
No excuses for Mayor Disgraziato or Fredo's brother. They were both well aware that NYC had more than sufficient beds in the many hospitals throughout the city. Please not the emergency hospitals set up by the Corps of Engineers, Samaritan's Purse FEMA and the hospital Ship "Hope" were never fully utilized. That also included the so called need for 30,000 ventilators that never exceeded the supplies already on hand especially when 4,000 ventilators were found standing unused in a NY State warehouse. 
IMHO this actions of both Governor and Mayor placing active Covid-19 patients in Nursing homes was deliberate and criminal.

----------

NORAD (04-27-2020)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> its looking to me that the ventilating is killing them!!   The ventilating is sending the infection deeper into the lungs.  They're not gonna tell you that.


Ventilating is rapidly becoming discredited, as the wrong treatment. Its becoming clear that the correct treatment is to lie them on there side or front (proning) and saturate the blood with oxygen with a mask and/or nasal cannular blowing higher pressure warm moist oxygen up the nose, which raises the blood oxygen from 40% to 80-90%.

40% O2 blood oxygen kills you, it causes your organs and brain to shut down, but the way it does this is nothing like how pneumonia does it, and so venting is treating the wrong disease.
. 
Theres now multiple sources reporting better success with proning than ventilators, heres just one of many

Doctors see âremarkableâ success using ventilator alternatives for COVID-19 | University of Chicago News

----------

Wehrwolfen (04-27-2020)

----------


## NORAD

There's a lot more to this story...Now that Cuomo is officially investigating Nursing Homes in order to CYA the obvious answers will come to the top quickly.


And it falls to one word : Money

I am surprised  CMS hasn't jumped on Cuomo yet.

----------


## Wehrwolfen

> Ventilating is rapidly becoming discredited, as the wrong treatment. Its becoming clear that the correct treatment is to lie them on there side or front (proning) and saturate the blood with oxygen with a mask and/or nasal cannular blowing higher pressure warm moist oxygen up the nose, which raises the blood oxygen from 40% to 80-90%.
> 40% O2 blood oxygen kills you, it causes your organs and brain to shut down, but the way it does this is nothing like how pneumonia does it, and so venting is treating the wrong disease.
> 
> Theres now multiple sources reporting better success with proning than ventilators, heres just one of many
> 
> Doctors see âremarkableâ success using ventilator alternatives for COVID-19 | University of Chicago News



~~~~~~
4 to 6 liters O2/ minute normally is recommended.

----------

jirqoadai (04-27-2020)

----------

